
Digital Ocean Shuts Down Site with No Notice - burnerdo
Digital Ocean shut down our droplet &#x2F; site without any notice. They received a single DMCA request and immediately shut down without any notice.<p>Is this standard practice? Seems extreme, very disruptive. Do all hosting providers take this tactic?
======
ctz
This is how the DMCA works -- a provider is freed from liability if they
process a valid-looking takedown request immediately. They can then notify
you. You must now file a counter-notice if the request is invalid.

------
chirau
You need to give more information on the sequence of events and the
correspondence you have had with Digital Ocean. As it is, it is difficult to
assess.

~~~
burnerdo
There was no detailed sequence. Everything was fine one moment. No notice of
anything.

Then the website goes down. At the same time we get an email saying:

"This notice is to inform you that material posted on one or more of your
Droplet(s), was the subject of a notification of claimed copyright
infringement pursuant to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (“DMCA”). A copy
of that notice is included below. As you know, Digital Ocean provides hosting
service to your Droplet, but is not responsible for the content hosted there.
Copyright infringement is expressly forbidden by our terms of service and can,
in appropriate circumstances, result in the termination of your service with
Digital Ocean. Digital Ocean takes seriously the DMCA notices it receives and
expects its customers to do the same.

At this time we have disabled access to the droplet, pending removal of the
infringing content."

That was the first we heard about this issue from DO or anyone.

~~~
wmf
So did you file a counter-notice? How long did it take DO to bring your
droplet back?

~~~
burnerdo
We removed the image, it took 30 minutes to an hour after after we notified
them of it to get it reactivated.

The problem was not giving us any notice in advance. This was a single image
on our entire site. Seems excessive and unproductive to immediately shut down
an entire site for a thumbnail image posted.

